# Trigano Tribute 2006 - Wearing Fabric Problems



## 99431 (May 27, 2006)

Apologies if this has been discussed before - I've been away for 3 months, and I haven't had the time to check back.

We have a 2006 Tribute - silver, with roof bars and blue fabric. Generally , we find the design of the 'van very good, although the build quality is a bit suspect. In particular, the fabric seems to wear very quickly. We have already had the two front seats re-upholstered, and they are wearing badly again, all within 18 months.

When I 'phoned the dealers (Freeborn, Southampton) to report this (and a few other faults), they said that they were dealing with three other people with the same problem. They are pushing to have the front seats covered with leather to prevent further wear.

Although we have had the seats recovered free so far, eventually the warranty will run out, and I am already worried about wear of the upholstery in the rest of the van. I believe that if a large number of people are having similar problems, there may be a good 'unfit for purpose' argument we can use to get the 'vans upholstered in a decent hard-wearing material.

If you have had similar problems, drop me a PM, and maybe we can present a unified front to Trigano. If anyone else has any advice, that would be very welcome.

Jon

P.S. Also posted on motorhome-list


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree with you. The blue fabric is starting to look thin on the edges of the driving seat after only 5000 miles. In the habitation area the toothed plastic discs that are used to prevent the cushions from moving also seem to tear the surface of the blue material on the underside of the cushions as the velcro strips are too narrow or in the wrong place.

As I bought from Brownhills (before joining MHF) I had not thought it worth complaining.


----------



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

kenp said:


> I agree with you. The blue fabric is starting to look thin on the edges of the driving seat after only 5000 miles. In the habitation area the toothed plastic discs that are used to prevent the cushions from moving also seem to tear the surface of the blue material on the underside of the cushions as the velcro strips are too narrow or in the wrong place.
> 
> As I bought from Brownhills (before joining MHF) I had not thought it worth complaining.


If your van is still in its first year warranty you should be able to claim.
I have a 2005 tribute bought from Brownhills and when we complained about the upholstery wearing through we were told we were too late as the upholstery is only covered for the first year.
I agree that the fabric does not seem to be fit for the purpose and the plastic discs are useless.


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Tribute 2006 Fabric problems*

Hi Jon,

We have done about 2000 miles in our 2006 Tribute and are noticing similar wearing problems on the fabric of the driver's seat. It would be nice to get Trigano to do something about it as the fabric is clearly not fit for purpose.

I've had problems contacting them in the past regarding a different problem. They don't seem to respond to emails at all.

I was under the impression that the Tribute came with a three year warranty from Trigano and was not aware that this excluded fabric after the first year.

Is there anyone who has successfully been able to get their fabric replaced?

Stimpy


----------



## 99431 (May 27, 2006)

All,

Thanks for the replies. Freeborn should be getting back to me soon with a response from Trigano. I'll make the point about it being a fairly common problem, and let you know what happens.

Jon


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi all, we too have a silver Tribute with the blue fabric.
We have had the 2 front seats recovered under warranty at 12 months and we now find the same thing happening again at 24 months.
Autotrail at Grimsby have suggested they will authorise another repair but using leather at the most prominent wear points.
We are at the moment waiting for Simpsons of Yarmouth to organise the repair, I guess with TK at Melton.
I might add, we bought our Tribute privately, and paid to have the warranty changed over to us for a small fee and have had the vehicle and habitation services carried out according to the warranty terms.
We are about to have a new window fitted in the side load door, under warranty, ok, it may have taken a little time but I'm happy it's finally getting sorted.
On the whole, Simpsons have been very good and Autotrail have been brilliant, so apart from a few delays in sourcing the parts I really am well satisfied.
So a happy new year to all Motorhomers whatever you drive and may all your warranty problems be sorted quickly, cheers, Paul.


----------



## PFJ (Feb 16, 2007)

*Trigano fabric wearing*


Oh Dear, yes this sounds all very familiar: our late 2005/06 TT has the blue fabric that seems to shed fibres if you look at it, and yes, i hate those plastic grippers too!

Like some of the other posters, I thought the warranty on the fabric ran out after 12 months - we bought it 2nd hand at 1 year old - so i am now inclined to make a claim and see what happens. But i am pretty sure that CI extended warrany people will be an obstacle - any experiences to share? thanks

paul


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

PFJ, contact Autotrail at Grimsby, they are the importers of Tributes and very helpful. As long as the warranty has been changed over to your name and the correct service schedule adhered to, you should have no problems getting what is a well known common problem fixed under warranty, cheers, Paul.


----------

